# Golf on a Shoestring on the Costa del Sol



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

The Costa del Sol is also called the Costa del Golf, so I am hoping that there are some good golf courses out there that do not charge an arm and a leg.

Anyone know know of any golf courses between Malaga and Marbella with reasonable to cheap green fees, preferably without membership, or very cheap membership.

Wibs


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Have a look on here. 

http://www.golfinspain.com/golf-courses/costa-del-sol/green-fees.html


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Sadly golf is much more of a rich man's sport here than in the UK. 

Lauro Golf is not too bad in the summer, if you can stand the heat, as it is low season in June, July & August. It is placed a little inland from Alhaurin De La Torre. It costs 36e a round or 30e in twilight. Medium season (now) is 50e a round and high season (from next month) is 60e.

They do several packages, you can get 10 rounds for 390e and you can use them at any time of the year. I know a couple of people who do this as it is fairly cost effective.

1800e a year for membership is extortionate though.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

el romeral said:


> Sadly golf is much more of a rich man's sport here than in the UK.
> 
> Lauro Golf is not too bad in the summer, if you can stand the heat, as it is low season in June, July & August. It is placed a little inland from Alhaurin De La Torre. It costs 36e a round or 30e in twilight. Medium season (now) is 50e a round and high season (from next month) is 60e.
> 
> ...











doohh that did not work.



Thanks for that informative post El Romeral 

Don't mention it old boy 

Actually, I was in past Lauro Golf the other day and prices have risen for 2016.

Really? Do tell old boy 

Well, it now costs 40e low, 54e medium & 62e high.
Ten round ticket is 400e

The good news is the the yearly membership remains unchanged at 1800e, so relatively good value there :rofl::rofl:


----------

